# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال مهم ؛ پزشکی چقدر سخته ؟!

## Mostafa7

سلام به همه 
اینطوری که ما میشنویم کنکور برای دانشجوهای رشته های دیگه مثل قیف برعکس میمونه ! 
یعنی بعد از اینکه کنکور دادن دیگه راحت تر میشن
ولی میگن برا دانشجوهای پزشکی کنکور خود قیفه! 
یعنی پزشکی که قبول بشی تازه سختیها شروع میشه
سوالم اینه که واقعا اینطوریه ؟ یعنی واقعا انقدر پزشکی سخت و کلافه کنندس ؟ 
دانشجوهای پزشکی اگه میخونن لطفا حتما جواب بدن
ممنون

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام به همه 
> اینطوری که ما میشنویم کنکور برای دانشجوهای رشته های دیگه مثل قیف برعکس میمونه ! 
> یعنی بعد از اینکه کنکور دادن دیگه راحت تر میشن
> ولی میگن برا دانشجوهای پزشکی کنکور خود قیفه! 
> یعنی پزشکی که قبول بشی تازه سختیها شروع میشه
> سوالم اینه که واقعا اینطوریه ؟ یعنی واقعا انقدر پزشکی سخت و کلافه کنندس ؟ 
> دانشجوهای پزشکی اگه میخونن لطفا حتما جواب بدن
> ممنون


*برای هیچ رشته ای کنکور قیف برعکس نیست.هرکس اینجوری فکر کنه تو دوران دانشجویی حتما به مشکل برمی خوره و نمیونه ادامه بده.دروس دانشگاهی سخت تر از دروس کنکور هستن.اینو از همین الان بدونین*

----------


## medicine95

البته فکر کنم سختی رشته ای مثل مخابرات چندین برابر پزشکی هست 
فکر کنم رشته پزشکی باید جلوی مخابرات فرش قرمز پهن کنه اقا پزشکی ها اصلا ریاضی و فیزیک نمی خونند همش حفظیه کجاش سخته

----------


## Harir

> البته فکر کنم سختی رشته ای مثل مخابرات چندین برابر پزشکی هست 
> فکر کنم رشته پزشکی باید جلوی مخابرات فرش قرمز پهن کنه اقا پزشکی ها اصلا ریاضی و فیزیک نمی خونند همش حفظیه کجاش سخته


هر درسی سختی خودشو داره!تا حالا زیست خوندی؟پزشکی کل دانسته های 7 سال به قول شما همین حفظی رو باید یادت بمون یعنی داءما آپ دیت باشی اونوقت.....

----------


## medicine95

اونوقت چی ؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amiredge

مطمئن باش خیلی سخته.

----------


## Prison Break

کسی نیست که ندونه و نگه تجربی سخت ترین رشته هست و توی دانشگاه هم رشته های تاپش سخت تر از تمامی رشته ها و یا در بهترین حالت برابر بعضی رشته های ریاضی هست
شما احتمالاً توی توهمات خودت هستی که به تجربی میگی حفظی و آسون!

----------


## Harir

مسخرس این جور مقایسه ها مثل اینه آبو با مداد مقایسه کنی!

----------


## medicine95

کنکور تجربی سخت تر از ریاضی هست اما دروس ریاضی سخت ترند 
فکر کنم دانشگاه کلمبیا هم سخت ترین رشته ها رو زده فکر کنم تو 6 تای اول اصلا اسمی از پزشکی نیست و رشته های تجربی جایی ندارند
مطما از هرکی بپرسی دروس فهمیدنی خیلی سخت تر از دروس حفظی هست

----------


## Alfredo

> البته فکر کنم سختی رشته ای مثل مخابرات چندین برابر پزشکی هست 
> فکر کنم رشته پزشکی باید جلوی مخابرات فرش قرمز پهن کنه اقا پزشکی ها اصلا ریاضی و فیزیک نمی خونند همش حفظیه کجاش سخته


*دانشجو های رشته ی مخابرات مطمئنا ذره  ای پیشرفت توی رشته های پزشکی نخواهند داشت حی اگه شب و روز تلاش کنن.دانشچو های پزشکی هم ذره ای تو مخابرات.خیلی مقایستون پوچ و تو خالی و خالی از معیار های مقایسه بود دوست عزیز.آوردن لفظ کلمه ی حفظی برای این رشته نشون از خیلی چیزا داره که کوچیکترینش  دید سطحی  شما برای همچین علم بزرگیه . به نظرتون این همه اعمال جراحی بزرگ و کارای خیلی شگرف نشون از حفظی بودنه؟من خودم به شخصه کسی هستم که مهندسی برق الکترونیک رو خوندم و زیست و دروس ابتدایی پزشکی.یعنی تجربه هر دو رو دارم.زمین تا آسمون با هم فرق دارن.به هیچ وجه مخابرات سخت از پزشکی نیست همونطور که پزشکی سخت تر از اون نیست.*

----------


## Alfredo

> کنکور تجربی سخت تر از ریاضی هست اما دروس ریاضی سخت ترند 
> فکر کنم دانشگاه کلمبیا هم سخت ترین رشته ها رو زده فکر کنم تو 6 تای اول اصلا اسمی از پزشکی نیست و رشته های تجربی جایی ندارند
> مطما از هرکی بپرسی دروس فهمیدنی خیلی سخت تر از دروس حفظی هست


*اگه لطف کنین همین جا لینک این خبر جدید رو و معیار های مقایسشو بزارین ممنون میشم نه اینکه از سایه روشن ذهنتون استفاده کنین.کی گفته دروس پزشکی حفظی هستش و تحیلیل نیست؟ مثل اینه که من تا حالا تو عمرم شنا نکرده باشم  بعد بیام بگم شنا که کاری نداره..دست و پا زدنه..دوچرخه سواری سخت تره !!!*

----------


## medicine95

> *دانشجو های رشته ی مخابرات مطمئنا ذره  ای پیشرفت توی رشته های پزشکی نخواهند داشت حی اگه شب و روز تلاش کنن.دانشچو های پزشکی هم ذره ای تو مخابرات.خیلی مقایستون پوچ و تو خالی و خالی از معیار های مقایسه بود دوست عزیز.آوردن لفظ کلمه ی حفظی برای این رشته نشون از خیلی چیزا داره که کوچیکترینش  دید سطحی  شما برای همچین علم بزرگیه . به نظرتون این همه اعمال جراحی بزرگ و کارای خیلی شگرف نشون از حفظی بودنه؟من خودم به شخصه کسی هستم که مهندسی برق الکترونیک رو خوندم و زیست و دروس ابتدایی پزشکی.یعنی تجربه هر دو رو دارم.زمین تا آسمون با هم فرق دارن.به هیچ وجه مخابرات سخت از پزشکی نیست همونطور که پزشکی سخت تر از اون نیست.*


عزیز من این پیشرفت های پزشکی همش مربوط به علم کامپیوتر و برق هست اه اینا نبودند پزشک ها هم در زمان ابو علی سینا مانده بودند این وسایلو نکنه فکر کردی پزشکان ساختند  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mostafa7

> کنکور تجربی سخت تر از ریاضی هست اما دروس ریاضی سخت ترند 
> فکر کنم دانشگاه کلمبیا هم سخت ترین رشته ها رو زده فکر کنم تو 6 تای اول اصلا اسمی از پزشکی نیست و رشته های تجربی جایی ندارند
> مطما از هرکی بپرسی دروس فهمیدنی خیلی سخت تر از دروس حفظی هست


اینجوری که شما حرف میزنی حس میکنم زیست اول دبیرستان رو هم نخوندی
واقعا شما فکر میکنی مثلا زیست مثل تاریخ یک درس صرفا حفظیه ؟! 
فکر کنم یه نگاه به تست های کنکور بکنی میفهمی زیست مفهومی تر از اون چیزیه که فکرشو بکنی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

خواهشا به سوال اصلی هم جواب بدین

----------


## Alfredo

> عزیز من این پیشرفت های پزشکی همش مربوط به علم کامپیوتر و برق هست اه اینا نبودند پزشک ها هم در زمان ابو علی سینا مانده بودند این وسایلو نکنه فکر کردی پزشکان ساختند


*تمام اون مهندس های شما فقط سازنده بودند مثل نجاری که چیزی رو میسازه.تمام ایده ها و سرپرستی اجرا با پزشکانه.باید به دید و تفکر شما خندید واقعا چون به شدت سبکه  *

----------


## Alfredo

*من خودم مهندسی برق خوندم.جالبه یه نفر با یه دید بسیار بسیار سبک بیاد به من مهندسی برق یاد بده*

----------


## Dr.GajaR

یجور دم از این وسایلا میزنی ک انگار خودت اینارو ساختی دادی بیرون 
اینو هر کسی میدونه کنکور تجربی چند برابر ریاضی سخت تره توام نمیدونی بدون 
درضمن شمایی که میگی زیست حفظیه اصن چیزی از زیست سرت میشه ؟ یا خوندی ک میگی حفظیه !
به هر حال قصد بحث کردن و ... ندارم اما 
خلاصه وار بت بگم 
طرز فکرت مسخرس 
موفق باشی مهندس

----------


## Afsane-IN

من خودم ریاضیم
اما از نظر من واقعااا پزشکی خوندنش تو دانشگاه سخته
هر کس ک پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنه واقعاااااا صبر ایوب داره
تا تخصص بگیری و بری کاراموزی و اینا تقریبا 15 سال طول میکشه
بخاطر همین به نظرم دکترا هرچی پول در میارن حقشونه
من ک بمیرم هم حاضر نیستم برم همچین رشته ای
واقعا سخته
از همینجا به همه ی دانشجوهای پزشکی و پزشکان عزیز خسته نباشید میگم  :Yahoo (94): 
پزشکی واقعا علاقه میخواد
اگر ندارید نباید برید
چون خودتونو بدبخت میکنین
خیلی شنیدم ک دانشجوهای پزشکی افسردگی گرفتن و خودکشی کردنو تو یه ماه 10 کیلو لاغر شدنو اینا
البته اگه علاقه داشته باشید هم ک همه سختیا آسون میشه :Yahoo (1): 

با این حرفایی ک زدم اصن منظورم این نبود ک رشته های ریاضی آسونه ها   :Yahoo (94): 
هر کدوم در جای خودشون سختن
رشته ی پزشکی برای من خیلی سخته
رشته های ریاضی هم برای یه دکتر
یه چیز کاملا نسبیه
الکی بحث نکنید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

با این همه
باید قبول کنید دروس ریاضی تو دبیرستان خیلی از تجربی سخت تر و سنگین تره
مخصوصا ساله چهارم
اما خداروشکر دانشگاه قبول شدن تو رشته ی ریاضی خیلی آسون تره :d

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

این چه حرفیه که حفظیه ...  :Yahoo (77): !!!

اصلا هم اینطور نیست ..

ببین اگه پزشکا نبودن اون مهندسا تا الان طاعون گرفته بودن و پل و ماشین درست نمیکردن .... :Yahoo (111): 
اینو گفتن چون حرفات باعث تشویش اذهان عمومی میشه .... هرچند ما چاکر همه مهندسا هم هستیم...
خیلی سخته ولی وقته علاقه باشه هیچی نمی تونه سد راه آدم بشه...
پزشکی تنها رشته ای که با جون آدمیزاد مستقیما سروکار داره !!!
پزشک تنها کسیه که وقتی یکی یهویی تو خیابون غش میکنه میتونه بهش کمک کنه!!

.
.
.
. 
.
.
و دیگر هیچ!:yahoo (4):

----------


## King of cheat

همونطوری که بیشتر دوستان گفتن رشته پزشکی رشته سختی هست علاوه بر اینکه دروس سختی داره باید سال ها هم وقت براش صرف بشه و خیلی ها از وسط کار دیگه ادامه نمیدن.
در مورد سختی کنکور بنده قبول دارم که کنکور رشته تجربی سخت تره ولی سخت تر از چه لحاظ؟
از لحاظ سوالات یا از لحاظ رتبه.
به نظرم چونکه رقابت در رشته تجربی خیلی زیاد کنکورش سخت تر شده ولی واقعا جواب دادن به سوال های زیست سخت تر از سوال های ریاضی نیست.
شما هر کسی رو ببینید حتی ضعیف ترین داوطلبان 10-15 درصد زیست رو جواب میدن ولی ریاضی رشته ریاضی که اکثرا زیر 10 درصد هستن.
البته این ربطی به این نداره که بگیم رشته تجربی یا پزشکی حفظیه واقعا دروس سخت و تحلیلی دارن ولی سختی دروسشون به سختی کتاب های رشته های ریاضی و فیزیک در دانشگاه نیست.

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> *تمام اون مهندس های شما فقط سازنده بودند مثل نجاری که چیزی رو میسازه.تمام ایده ها و سرپرستی اجرا با پزشکانه.باید به دید و تفکر شما خندید واقعا چون به شدت سبکه  *


چرا حرف بیخود میزنی؟؟
تو کل تاریخ کدوم پزشک رو دیدی که وسیله الکترونیکی بسازه؟؟؟
ساخت وسایل پزشکی در حوزه رشته *مهندسی* پزشکی هست که برق الکترونیک و کنترل و رباتیک و مکانیک هم تاثیر مستقیم در اون دارند
بحث الکی نکنید
هردوتاشون جزو سخت ترین ها هستن ولی مهندسی برق مخابرات رشته ای هست که دیگه از اون سخت تر چیزی پیدا نمیشه
سیگنال میدونی چیه ؟؟!!

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

اه باز این آقا اومد بحثو خرابش کرد ...

آقا این دنیا فقط با چرخ مهندسین نازنین و گرامی میچرخه .. ماهم طبق معموا غاز میچرونیم!!!:yahoo (4):

ببند این تاپیکو تا بحث با حاشیه های کودکانه و مهدکودکی کشیده نشده :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Alfredo

> چرا حرف بیخود میزنی؟؟
> تو کل تاریخ کدوم پزشک رو دیدی که وسیله الکترونیکی بسازه؟؟؟
> ساخت وسایل پزشکی در حوزه رشته *مهندسی* پزشکی هست که برق الکترونیک و کنترل و رباتیک و مکانیک هم تاثیر مستقیم در اون دارند
> بحث الکی نکنید
> هردوتاشون جزو سخت ترین ها هستن ولی مهندسی برق مخابرات رشته ای هست که دیگه از اون سخت تر چیزی پیدا نمیشه
> سیگنال میدونی چیه ؟؟!!


*قربون شکلت برم..جلومن داری حرف از سیگنال میزنی؟ برادر من  برق خوندم..من کنترل..الکترو مغناطیس..مدار..الکرتونیک..هو  ش مصنوعی ..خوندم..سیگنال خوندم.ماشین خوندم.همین مونده شما بیای به من بگی سیگنال می دونی چیه ))))))))))))))))
دوما..تمام این وسایل زیر نظر پزشک ها ساخته میشه..مثل برنامه نویسی که وقتی میخواد برای حساب داری انبار برنامه بنویسه یه حساب دار میشینه کنارش و اون فرمول ها و منطق رو میگه..برای پزشکی هم خود پزشک ها هستن که با تحقیق و آزمایش اول نوع وسیله رو میگن و یعد با راهکار دادن مهندس میاد اون ها رو میسازه.شما کدوم مهندس رو دیدی بیاد بدون یه پزشک وسیله پزشکی بسازه؟؟؟ 
شما سعی کن دروس برق رو برای من نگی فدات شم   شما برو استاتیک و مقومت مصالح پاس کن*

----------


## doctor Z

> البته فکر کنم سختی رشته ای مثل مخابرات چندین برابر پزشکی هست 
> فکر کنم رشته پزشکی باید جلوی مخابرات فرش قرمز پهن کنه اقا پزشکی ها اصلا ریاضی و فیزیک نمی خونند همش حفظیه کجاش سخته


بازم مقایسه از روی هوا برای بعضی ها ممکنه رشته های ریاضی سخت باشه بر بعضی ها هم تجربی  رشته های ریاضی خوبی که دارن اگه استعدادشو داشته باشی و تمرین کنی خوب نتیجه میگیری من که دانشگاه نبودم ولی با هیچ درسی مثل فیزیک حال نکردم کم ترین وقتو واسش گذاشتم جز بالاترین درصدام بود شاید روزی 30 دیقه هم نمی خوندنم اما زیستو روزی 3 ساعت میخوندم پدرم دراومد تا بفهممش

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

بازم ایشون اومد شلوغش کرد
نه ببخشید که حرف اشتباهی زدم
ما کل عمرمون رو مدیون شما پزشکا هستیم
اگه شما نبودید 32 ثانیه و 60 صدم ثانیه بعد از تولدمون یه اتفاق بد می افتاد
ازتون قدردانی میکنم
مدیر مربوطه تاپیک رو ببند لطفا

----------


## Alfredo

*بهتره من قبل از پزشکی یه برق سابق هم اضافه کنم به رشتم که ملت دیگه نیان بگن سیگنال میدونی چیه یا نه  )*

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

من نمیدونم چرا نیمشه با بعضیا بحث کرد؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> *قربون شکلت برم..جلومن داری حرف از سیگنال میزنی؟ برادر من  برق خوندم..من کنترل..الکترو مغناطیس..مدار..الکرتونیک..هو  ش مصنوعی ..خوندم..سیگنال خوندم.ماشین خوندم.همین مونده شما بیای به من بگی سیگنال می دونی چیه ))))))))))))))))
> دوما..تمام این وسایل زیر نظر پزشک ها ساخته میشه..مثل برنامه نویسی که وقتی میخواد برای حساب داری انبار برنامه بنویسه یه حساب دار میشینه کنارش و اون فرمول ها و منطق رو میگه..برای پزشکی هم خود پزشک ها هستن که با تحقیق و آزمایش اول نوع وسیله رو میگن و یعد با راهکار دادن مهندس میاد اون ها رو میسازه.شما کدوم مهندس رو دیدی بیاد بدون یه پزشک وسیله پزشکی بسازه؟؟؟ 
> شما سعی کن دروس برق رو برای من نگی فدات شم   شما برو استاتیک و مقومت مصالح پاس کن*


خوشگله،همین استاتیک و مقاومت مصالح نبود که شما الان با دو دستت که هیچ،چهارتا دست دیگه هم باید قرض میگرفتی سقف خونتون رو نگه داری،
یه مهندس پزشک نباشه اون پزشک اصلا تا صبح واسه خودش بگه من میخوام یه لیزری داشته باشم که وقتی رو پوست میگیرم فلان کار رو بکنه
عملی میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
همه علوم مکمل هم هستن و برای این هستن که ما راحت تر زندگی کنیم
ولی در کل برق مخابرات رشته فوق سنگینی هست عزیز جان
استاتور میدونی چیه ؟؟!!!!

----------


## Alfredo

*ادامه دادن بحث با بعضی ها واقعا بی فایدست..مخصوصا بعضی ها که هنوز دانشگاه نرفتن و نمی دونن چی به چیه 
*

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

آقا فکر کنم ایشون ایستگاه گرفته !!!

میدونم اسپمه ولی ببندش بره بچه بازی شده! :Yahoo (75): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

الان یه کم بگذره میگه میدونی مقاومت چیه ... میدونی انیشتن کیه .. میدونی جاذبه چیه و... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> آقا فکر کنم ایشون ایستگاه گرفته !!!
> 
> میدونم اسپمه ولی ببندش بره بچه بازی شده!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> الان یه کم بگذره میگه میدونی مقاومت چیه ... میدونی انیشتن کیه .. میدونی جاذبه چیه و...


شما که حسابت از این اصطلاحات جداست
یه بنده خدایی میره برق بخونه میبینه سخته انصراف میده و ....                             اصلا به من چه دیگه در این باره بحث نمیکنم
اصلا حق با شماست پزشکی از همه سخت تر

----------


## Alfredo

> شما که حسابت از این اصطلاحات جداست
> یه بنده خدایی میره برق بخونه میبینه سخته انصراف میده و ....                             اصلا به من چه دیگه در این باره بحث نمیکنم
> اصلا حق با شماست پزشکی از همه سخت تر


*سخته؟*
*اولا ..شما سعی کن جای خودت نظر بدی نه بقیه؟ اتفاقا من ترم قبل انصرافم معدلم 17:05 شد و الف شدم عزیز من.اونم با درسایی مثل ماشین 1 و کنترل .دلایل انصراف من ورای سخت بودن دروس  برق هستش که البته فکر نمی کنم در دید شما قرار بگیره و یا حتی به شماربط داشته باشه .مطمئنا کسانی که بهم نزدیک هستن تو سایت دلیلش رو میدونن پس ممنون میشم از این به بعد از طرف خودتون حرف بزنین  نه بقیه یا حتی من  :\
اگه شما کمی و فقط کمی چشماتونو باز کنی میبنی همه دارن میگن نمیشه این دو تا رو مقایسه کرد و هرکدوم برای خودش سخته.تنها ی نفر اومده گفته مخابرات سخت تره.کسی نگفته پزشکی سخت تره چون قابل مقایسه نیستن.کی می خوایم یاد بگیریم نظر خودمونو تحمیل نکنیم به بقیه خدا می دونه*

----------


## hosseinf1

من از یه دانشجوی پزشکی پرسیدم می گفت باید هفت سال در حد کنکور درس بخونی ولی خب مسلما مثل کنکور خسته کننده نیست

مثلا گفت که یه استخوان کوچیک (در حد چند سانت) میزارن جلوت و 20 تا فلش می زنن روش و باید اسم هر قسمتش رو بلد باشی تازه با اسامی لاتین!!
دیگه خودتون حدس بزنید چقدر سخته

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

من نمیدونم مدیر جون م... هرتاپیکی که اینجوری میشه ذو بستین به جز این؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> سخته؟
> *اولا ..شما سعی کن جای خودت نظر بدی نه بقیه؟ اتفاقا من ترم قبل انصرافم معدلم 17:05 شد و الف شدم عزیز من.اونم با درسایی مثل ماشین 1 و کنترل .دلایل انصراف من ورای سخت بودن دروس  برق هستش که البته فکر نمی کنم در دید شما قرار بگیره و یا حتی به شماربط داشته باشه .مطمئنا کسانی که بهم نزدیک هستن تو سایت دلیلش رو میدونن پس ممنون میشم از این به بعد از طرف خودتون حرف بزنین  نه بقیه یا حتی من  :\
> اگه شما کمی و فقط کمی چشماتونو باز کنی میبنی همه دارن میگن نمیشه این دو تا رو مقایسه کرد و هرکدوم برای خودش سخته.تنها ی نفر اومده گفته مخابرات سخته.کسی نگفته پزشکی سخت تره چون قابل مقایسه نیستن.کی می خوایم یاد بگیریم نظر خودمونو تحمیل نکنیم به بقیه خدا می دونه*


عزیز جان،شما عادت داری تا بقیه یه حرفی میزنن شما به خودت میگیری؟؟!!!
بعدشم من گفتم برق مخابرات رشته ای هست که چیزی سخت تر از اون نیست،نگفتم که از پزشکی سخت تره
بعدشم این که معدل در دانشگاه بستگی به استاد و دانشگاه هم داره
استاد هست اصلا براش مهم نیست چی به چیه
به فکرخودشه فقط،میاد مطالبو میگه و نمره میده
قصد توهین بهتون رو هم نداشتم
دیگه هم با شما حرفی ندارم برید همون پزشکی تون که خیلی سخته رو بخونید
موفق باشید

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

ای بابا .... یه کم دیگه طول بکشه اینجا دوئل میشه  :Yahoo (20): 

مهندسای نازنین ما کشیدیم کنار شما ول نمیکنین! :Yahoo (20): 

آقا فک کنم این تاپیک اسپم آزاده ... هرچه قدر خواستید دعوا کنین:yahoo (94):

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

این بنده خدا سوال کرد آیا پزکی سخته؟ شما رفتید تو فاز مقایسه
آره عزیزم پزشکی سخته خیلی هم سخته ولی کسی که اینقد تلاش کرده که این رشته  رو با اون رتبه مورد نیاز آورده خیلی واسش آسونه چون علاقه داره. همین  وسلام
اصلا هم پزشکی حفظی نیست برای مثال آناتومیش که شامل تنه و اندام، سر و گردن و  توراکس(سینه) میشه.  بیشتر دانشگاه ها برای آناتومی کتاب آناتومی Gray رو  معرفی می کنن که تنش فقط 880 صفس( و شامل تمام عضلات بافت ها اعصاب و عروق  و... که درون قسمت تنه بدن هستن میشه)قسمت تنه میشه و معمولا هم به جز 4فصل اول که کلا در ایران تدریس  نمیشه هیچ حذفی نداره ینی 580 صفش تدریس میشه و آمونش هم شامل عملی و  تشریحی میشه که آزمون تشریحیش جداست و برای عملی هم شمارو می برن سر جسد  10تا سوال هر سوال 30 ثانیه وقت برای پاسخ سوال ها هم به این گونست که مثلا  یک نخ به یک رگ،اعصاب، بافت،اندام و...بسته شده و شما 30 ثانیه وقت دارید  تشخیص بدید اون رگ چیه (سیاهرگ ، سرخرگ،اسمش لاتینش چیه و .....) و توی  برگه بنویسید. به نظرتون با اون همه رگ و اعصاب وبافت اندامی که در بدن هست  یادگیری این ها حفظیه یا به درک بر می گرده؟ جوابشو خودتون بگید  و در آخر ترم 5 دانشجویان پزشکی امتحانی به نام علوم پایه دارن که فقط 2بار می تونن در این آزمون شرکت کنن و در صورن به دست نیاوردن حد نصاب  نمره مورد نظر این آزمون، دانشجویان پزشکی از ادامه تحصیل منع و باید برن و  یه رشته دیگه بخونن حالا شما حساب کنید من یه درس فقط یه درس پزشکی که  آناتومی هست و واستون مثال زدم که فقط یه قسمتش که تنه هست 580 صفست و کل  اینا + تمام درسای دیگه باید در آخر ترم 5 طی یک امتحان به نام علوم پایه  دوباره پاس بشن  که مثلا اگه داشنجو ترم 5 رو خرداد تموم کرده باشه امتحان  علوم پایه مهر هست و دانشجو وقت داره تمام اون دروس 5 ترم رو ( البته همه ی دروس نه بعضی دروس خاص) توی 3ماه جمع  بندی کنه!!!پس اصلا پزشکی و رشته های علوم پزشکی آسون نیست و فقط عشق به  این رشته هاست که کار رو آسون می کنه.این یه نمونه از دروس پزشکی بود  (البته این طرز سوال و تدریس یه چیزی کلی نیست و قانون نیست که  در همه  دانشگاه ها عمومیت داشته باشه و ممکنه یه استاد آناتومی برای عملی 20 تا  سوال بده یکی 5تا یکی هم 10تا. من درس عملی پزشکی های دانشگاه خودمونو که  اطلاع  دارم واستون مثال زدم استاد آناتومیشون هم جناب آقای دکتر بهادران  بودن که فک می کنم استاد آناتومی دانشگاه بقیه الله تهران هم هستن)[/QUOTE]

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

درود
به هیچ وجه انکار نمیکنم که پزشکی سخته
ولی مهندسی برق مخابرات از جمله گرایش میدان و گرایش رمز دروسی دیوانه کننده یا بهتر بگم منفجر کننده داره
کلی ریاضیات پیچیده داره و قدرت درک و تجزیه وتحلیل بالا میطلبه
نتیجه: هم پزشکی هم مهندسی برق از رشته های بسیارسخت هستند و بدون آنها ادامه ی زندگی برای بشر غیر ممکن میشد

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

> درود
> به هیچ وجه انکار نمیکنم که پزشکی سخته
> ولی مهندسی برق مخابرات از جمله گرایش میدان و گرایش رمز دروسی دیوانه کننده یا بهتر بگم منفجر کننده داره
> کلی ریاضیات پیچیده داره و قدرت درک و تجزیه وتحلیل بالا میطلبه
> نتیجه: هم پزشکی هم مهندسی برق از رشته های بسیارسخت هستند و بدون آنها ادامه ی زندگی برای بشر غیر ممکن میشد


تکبیر .... این شد تحلیل درست و منطقی وبر پایه اصول

هر جفتشون خوبه ... هر کی هر کدومشونو میره امیدوارم مث خانم مریم میرزاخانی که افتخار هر ایرانیه موفق باشه و پرچم کشورمونو برافراشته کنه ...:yahoo (94):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> تکبیر .... این شد تحلیل درست و منطقی وبر پایه اصول
> 
> هر جفتشون خوبه ... هر کی هر کدومشونو میره امیدوارم مث خانم مریم میرزاخانی که افتخار هر ایرانیه موفق باشه و پرچم کشورمونو برافراشته کنه ...:yahoo (94):


صلوات
بله انشالله که هممون برای کشورمون افتخار بیافرینیم و شاهد پیشرفت کشور باشیم
(هه تاپیک شد کلا اسپم)

----------


## King of cheat

اینجا که آف تاپیک شده بزارین ما هم اسپم بدیم:yahoo (4): دوستان عزیز هیچکی به رشته خودش نمیگه راحته.البته حقم داره مخصوصا اگه دانشگاه روزانه و معتبر باشه. هر رشته سختی خاص خودش رو داره شاید کسی که دکترا مهندسی برق یا هر رشته فنی یا علوم پایه رو داره نتونه دو ترم پزشکی دووم بیاره و یا برعکس. همه چیز به علاقه و انگیزه و تلاش فرد برمیگرده.

----------


## mhkh1368

> *تمام اون مهندس های شما فقط سازنده بودند مثل نجاری که چیزی رو میسازه.تمام ایده ها و سرپرستی اجرا با پزشکانه.باید به دید و تفکر شما خندید واقعا چون به شدت سبکه  *


خطاب به اون دوستی که گفته دستگاه ها رو مهندسهای برق میسازن باید بگم که در اشتباهی چون مهندسای پزشکی میسازن.
ایده اصلی و کلی رو هم یک پزشک میده و کار مهندس بهینه کردن هرچه بیشتر اون وسیله ها هستش.
محض اطلاع دوستان من مهندسم و اطلاع دارم که میگم.
درضمن هر چیزی که سیم برق از توش رد شده به مهندس برق ربط نداره که.
پزشکی سخت تره از ریاضی چون هم بِـُعد حفظی زیادی داره و هم درک بالایی میخواد.
درضمن در طول تحصیل پزشکی عمومی 2تا آزمون سنگین علوم پایه و پیش کارورزی(پره اینترنی)هست که پدر جد طرف میاد جلوی چشمش.تازه اینها جدای از آزمون تخصص یا دستیاری هستش که غول تقریبا مرحله آخر یک پزشک متخصص هستش.

----------


## Mojtaba93

:yahoo (1):دوست عزیز من دانشجوی پزشکی هستم

  هیچ گونه سختی نداره 

 ازمون هات شاید سخت باشه  ولی این نیست که نتونی قبول بشی 

  اگه من از سال 85 تا حالا درس میخونم سختی ندیدم

 نمیدونم  چرا وساه پزشکی حرف های عجیب در  میارین الله اعلم

----------


## Predator X

> چرا حرف بیخود میزنی؟؟
> تو کل تاریخ کدوم پزشک رو دیدی که وسیله الکترونیکی بسازه؟؟؟
> ساخت وسایل پزشکی در حوزه رشته *مهندسی* پزشکی هست که برق الکترونیک و کنترل و رباتیک و مکانیک هم تاثیر مستقیم در اون دارند
> بحث الکی نکنید
> هردوتاشون جزو سخت ترین ها هستن ولی مهندسی برق مخابرات رشته ای هست که دیگه از اون سخت تر چیزی پیدا نمیشه
> سیگنال میدونی چیه ؟؟!!


فکر نمیکنم 200 300 سال پیش که پزشکی به صورت یک حرفه رسمی و نه تنها یک رشته شکل گرفت اصلا چیزی به اسم مهندسی وجود داشته بوده باشه چه برسه به مهندسی پزشکی ! واقعا فکر میکنین قدمت رشته مهندسی پزشکی به اندازه رشته پزشکیه ؟ قدمت پزشکی به اندازه قدمت تمدن بشریته ، یعنی خیلی قبل تر اون که مبانی ای مثل مهندسی و الکترونیک اصلا معنی پیدا کنند .

----------


## FaMa77

> البته فکر کنم سختی رشته ای مثل مخابرات چندین برابر پزشکی هست 
> فکر کنم رشته پزشکی باید جلوی مخابرات فرش قرمز پهن کنه اقا پزشکی ها اصلا ریاضی و فیزیک نمی خونند همش حفظیه کجاش سخته


اینکه مجبور باشی یه سری چیزا رو بی منطق حفظ کنی سخته!
ریاضی فیزیک و رشته های مربوطه فهمیدنیه باید استدلال و تحلیل و ازین حرفات بالا تر باشه! دیگ اینکه کدوم سخت تره حسابش با خودتون ولی قطعا برای تجربی ها چنین رشته ای (مخابرات) از پزشکی هم حتی سخت تره!

----------


## Prison Break

به نظرم این بحثی که پیش اومد فقط از یه آدم سطحی بینی که بیشتر میخوره اول دبیرستانی باشه برمیاد چون این کلاً یه بحث مسخره ای و شما هم دارید ادامه می دید!





> من خودم ریاضیم
> اما از نظر من واقعااا پزشکی خوندنش تو دانشگاه سخته
> هر کس ک پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنه واقعاااااا صبر ایوب داره
> تا تخصص بگیری و بری کاراموزی و اینا تقریبا 15 سال طول میکشه
> بخاطر همین به نظرم دکترا هرچی پول در میارن حقشونه
> من ک بمیرم هم حاضر نیستم برم همچین رشته ای
> واقعا سخته
> از همینجا به همه ی دانشجوهای پزشکی و پزشکان عزیز خسته نباشید میگم 
> پزشکی واقعا علاقه میخواد
> ...



توی این پست به نظرم کامل و مفید توضیح داده شده درباره این دو رشته که کاملاً هم صحیح و دیگه یه چیز بدیهی هست

----------


## soroush91

> سلام به همه 
> اینطوری که ما میشنویم کنکور برای دانشجوهای رشته های دیگه مثل قیف برعکس میمونه ! 
> یعنی بعد از اینکه کنکور دادن دیگه راحت تر میشن
> ولی میگن برا دانشجوهای پزشکی کنکور خود قیفه! 
> یعنی پزشکی که قبول بشی تازه سختیها شروع میشه
> سوالم اینه که واقعا اینطوریه ؟ یعنی واقعا انقدر پزشکی سخت و کلافه کنندس ؟ 
> دانشجوهای پزشکی اگه میخونن لطفا حتما جواب بدن
> ممنون


علاقه علاقه علاقه...!
بعضی وقتا به خودم میگم دانشجوهای رشته های دیگه و حتی دانشگاه های دیگه باید خیلی کلافه باشن اخه من که همیشه بیکار میبینمشون .. بیکاریم که کلافه کننده س :Yahoo (22): 
با ابنکه همیشه قبل از همه کلاسام شروع میشه و همیشه م کلاسای 90 نفره مون حضور غیاب داره و همیشه هم یکی دو یا حتی سه هفته دیرتر میریم خونه و این تابستونی که داشتیم تا حدودی احتمالا اخرین تابستون عمرمون بود که توش به مدت بیشتر از دو هفته استراحت داشتیم ولی خب اگه به من بگن اگه دوباره و دوباره کنکور بدی چه رشته ای میری ؟ جوابش ساده س: پزشکی

پزشکی سخته اگه به علم علاقه نداشته باشی و خصوصا اگه به پزشکی علاقه نداشته باشی!
و خصوصا اگه توی دانشگاهی باشی که شیوه نوین آموزشی باشه و خیلی متکی به کتاب باشه ( نه جزوه ) . اون وقته که باید هر ماه یکبار و شایدم هر هفته یکبار یه کنکور بدی و قیف و اینام ... :Yahoo (76):  مثلا برای بلوک قلب حدود 1000 صفحه درس بخونی..

سخت بودن پزشکی از حجم زیادشه ولی در مقابل علم و جایگاه و ارزشهایی که به دست میاری خیلی بیشتر میارزه 
درکل تو هر جایگاهی و هر رشته ای هستی باید بهش عشق داشته باشی تا هم خودت هم جامعه ت موفق و سالم باشن

----------


## meh.75

دندونپزشکیم مثل پزشکی سخته؟؟

----------


## Mostafa133

> علاقه علاقه علاقه...!
> بعضی وقتا به خودم میگم دانشجوهای رشته های دیگه و حتی دانشگاه های دیگه باید خیلی کلافه باشن اخه من که همیشه بیکار میبینمشون .. بیکاریم که کلافه کننده س
> با ابنکه همیشه قبل از همه کلاسام شروع میشه و همیشه م کلاسای 90 نفره مون حضور غیاب داره و همیشه هم یکی دو یا حتی سه هفته دیرتر میریم خونه و این تابستونی که داشتیم تا حدودی احتمالا اخرین تابستون عمرمون بود که توش به مدت بیشتر از دو هفته استراحت داشتیم ولی خب اگه به من بگن اگه دوباره و دوباره کنکور بدی چه رشته ای میری ؟ جوابش ساده س: پزشکی
> 
> پزشکی سخته اگه به علم علاقه نداشته باشی و خصوصا اگه به پزشکی علاقه نداشته باشی!
> و خصوصا اگه توی دانشگاهی باشی که شیوه نوین آموزشی باشه و خیلی متکی به کتاب باشه ( نه جزوه ) . اون وقته که باید هر ماه یکبار و شایدم هر هفته یکبار یه کنکور بدی و قیف و اینام ... مثلا برای بلوک قلب حدود 1000 صفحه درس بخونی..
> 
> سخت بودن پزشکی از حجم زیادشه ولی در مقابل علم و جایگاه و ارزشهایی که به دست میاری خیلی بیشتر میارزه 
> درکل تو هر جایگاهی و هر رشته ای هستی باید بهش عشق داشته باشی تا هم خودت هم جامعه ت موفق و سالم باشن



سلام آقای دکتر...
ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون.اگر ممکنه یکم بیشتر درباره شیوه نوین صحبت کنید.من ورودی امسال هستم و در دانشگاه ساری پذیرفته شدم.

----------


## soroush91

> سلام آقای دکتر...
> ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون.اگر ممکنه یکم بیشتر درباره شیوه نوین صحبت کنید.من ورودی امسال هستم و در دانشگاه ساری پذیرفته شدم.


سلام دوست عزیز;
شیوه ی نوین در واقع تقلیدی ناقص از شیوه ی ادغام یافته ای هستش که سالهاست تو دانشگاهای کشورهای مختلف که بارز ترینشون استرالیا جرا میشه
تو این شیوه شما درس ها رو به صورت Integrated (ادغام یافته) میخونین. یعنی برای مثال در مورد بلوک قلب تو یک بازه ی زمانی خاص ، آناتومی ، بافت شناسی ، جنین شناسی ، فیزیولوژی و .. رو میخونین و دروسی هم که نمیتونن تو ساختار بلوک خاصی بیان به صورت دیسیپلینی( یعنی جدا) مطرح میشن.
اما کار اصلی که در شکورهای دیگه صورت گرفته اینه که در هر بلوکی توی کلاسهای بعداز ظهر case report دارن . یعنی بیماری رو میارن و با توجه به درس نکات خاصی رو مطرح میکنن که این باعث میشه مباحث نظری از کار عملی جدا نشه که متاسفانه در حال حاضر تو ایران قابل اجرا نیست.

----------


## Mostafa133

> سلام دوست عزیز;
> شیوه ی نوین در واقع تقلیدی ناقص از شیوه ی ادغام یافته ای هستش که سالهاست تو دانشگاهای کشورهای مختلف که بارز ترینشون استرالیا جرا میشه
> تو این شیوه شما درس ها رو به صورت Integrated (ادغام یافته) میخونین. یعنی برای مثال در مورد بلوک قلب تو یک بازه ی زمانی خاص ، آناتومی ، بافت شناسی ، جنین شناسی ، فیزیولوژی و .. رو میخونین و دروسی هم که نمیتونن تو ساختار بلوک خاصی بیان به صورت دیسیپلینی( یعنی جدا) مطرح میشن.
> اما کار اصلی که در شکورهای دیگه صورت گرفته اینه که در هر بلوکی توی کلاسهای بعداز ظهر case report دارن . یعنی بیماری رو میارن و با توجه به درس نکات خاصی رو مطرح میکنن که این باعث میشه مباحث نظری از کار عملی جدا نشه که متاسفانه در حال حاضر تو ایران قابل اجرا نیست.


در مجموع شیوه نوین رو مثبت ارزیابی میکنید؟؟؟
در ضمن یه سوال دیگه هم دارم.این اوایل که وارد دانشگاه میشیم چطور باید درس بخونیم؟؟یکم از اوایل زمان قبولیتون میگید؟؟
متشکرم.

----------


## soroush91

> در مجموع شیوه نوین رو مثبت ارزیابی میکنید؟؟؟
> در ضمن یه سوال دیگه هم دارم.این اوایل که وارد دانشگاه میشیم چطور باید درس بخونیم؟؟یکم از اوایل زمان قبولیتون میگید؟؟
> متشکرم.


بله در مجموع شیوه ی نوین خیلی بهتر از شیوه ی قدیمی آموزش هست که شما کتابهای مختلف رو تو ترمهای مختلف میخونین و مسلما ارتباط و ماندگاریشون تو ذهنتون کمتر میشه.

مهمترین نکته اینه یاد بگیرین کنکوری درس نخونین و یکم از جو کنکور بیاین بیرون. چون مسلما توی یکی دوماه وقت همه ی 1000 صفحه کتاب رو نمیشه خورد (!) و باید یاد بگیرین تشخیص بدین چیا مهمترن. همین ممکنه باعث بشه یکی که خیلی درس میخونه از یکی که کمتر درس میخونه نمره کمتری بگیره!
شروع خوب خیلی مهمه. از جوهای خسته کننده و خستگی آوری که "حالا که کنکور دادیم خلاص شدیم بذار یه کم خوش بگذرونیم" شعار اصلیشونه پرهیز کنین چون در کل یه پزشک باید یاد بگیره که تو زندگیش خیلی کارا داره و از این به بعد بیکار نخواهد بود .باید یاد بگیره مهمتر از اجتناب ،هنگام روبرویی با شرایط نسبتا سخت ، اولویت بندی درست هستش. یعنی فرد میتونه هم درس بخونه هم تفریح و استراحت کنه و اینا با هم تضاد ندارن بلکه مدیریت زندگیه که تعیین میکنه هرکس از زندگیش چه بهره ای ببره :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mostafa133

> بله در مجموع شیوه ی نوین خیلی بهتر از شیوه ی قدیمی آموزش هست که شما کتابهای مختلف رو تو ترمهای مختلف میخونین و مسلما ارتباط و ماندگاریشون تو ذهنتون کمتر میشه.
> 
> مهمترین نکته اینه یاد بگیرین کنکوری درس نخونین و یکم از جو کنکور بیاین بیرون. چون مسلما توی یکی دوماه وقت همه ی 1000 صفحه کتاب رو نمیشه خورد (!) و باید یاد بگیرین تشخیص بدین چیا مهمترن. همین ممکنه باعث بشه یکی که خیلی درس میخونه از یکی که کمتر درس میخونه نمره کمتری بگیره!
> شروع خوب خیلی مهمه. از جوهای خسته کننده و خستگی آوری که "حالا که کنکور دادیم خلاص شدیم بذار یه کم خوش بگذرونیم" شعار اصلیشونه پرهیز کنین چون در کل یه پزشک باید یاد بگیره که تو زندگیش خیلی کارا داره و از این به بعد بیکار نخواهد بود .باید یاد بگیره مهمتر از اجتناب ،هنگام روبرویی با شرایط نسبتا سخت ، اولویت بندی درست هستش. یعنی فرد میتونه هم درس بخونه هم تفریح و استراحت کنه و اینا با هم تضاد ندارن بلکه مدیریت زندگیه که تعیین میکنه هرکس از زندگیش چه بهره ای ببره


خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخ های کاملتون.
کمک گرفتن از جزوه های دانشجو های ترم بالاتر میتونه مفید باشه؟؟میتونم از نکات و سوالات یکی از دوستام ک پزشکی تهران هست کمک بگیرم؟فایده ای داره؟
و به عنوان آخرین سوال،آیا میشه از دانشگاهی مثل ساری به رشته های خوب تخصص امیدوار بود؟
با کمال تشکر.

----------


## soroush91

> خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخ های کاملتون.
> کمک گرفتن از جزوه های دانشجو های ترم بالاتر میتونه مفید باشه؟؟میتونم از نکات و سوالات یکی از دوستام ک پزشکی تهران هست کمک بگیرم؟فایده ای داره؟
> و به عنوان آخرین سوال،آیا میشه از دانشگاهی مثل ساری به رشته های خوب تخصص امیدوار بود؟
> با کمال تشکر.


بله حتما در مورد استاداتون و جزواتی که لازمه از ترم بالایی ها سوال کنین ولی خب طبیعتا از کسایی که قابل اعتماد ترن بپرسین :Yahoo (22): 
در مورد جزوه های دوستاتون مگه برای ازمونهای خاص وگرنه خیلی وقت نمیکنین و ضرورتیم نداره
بله چرا که نه، همه چیز به دانشجو بستگی داره.یک دانشجوی خوب و موفق میتونه بسته به تلاشی که انجام میده به جایگاه ها بهتری دست پیدا کنه. اما از این نکته هم نباید غافل بشیم که شاید کار دانشجوهای دانشگاه های بزرگتر و با وضعیت علمی بهتر شاید کمی اسونتر باشه ولی با تلاش اون اختلاف کم هم جبران میشه.

----------


## Mostafa133

> بله حتما در مورد استاداتون و جزواتی که لازمه از ترم بالایی ها سوال کنین ولی خب طبیعتا از کسایی که قابل اعتماد ترن بپرسین
> در مورد جزوه های دوستاتون مگه برای ازمونهای خاص وگرنه خیلی وقت نمیکنین و ضرورتیم نداره
> بله چرا که نه، همه چیز به دانشجو بستگی داره.یک دانشجوی خوب و موفق میتونه بسته به تلاشی که انجام میده به جایگاه ها بهتری دست پیدا کنه. اما از این نکته هم نباید غافل بشیم که شاید کار دانشجوهای دانشگاه های بزرگتر و با وضعیت علمی بهتر شاید کمی اسونتر باشه ولی با تلاش اون اختلاف کم هم جبران میشه.


واقعا ممنونم.امیدوارم بیش از پیش از نظرات شما در این سایت بهرهمند بشیم.موفق باشید. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mostafa7

> این بنده خدا سوال کرد آیا پزکی سخته؟ شما رفتید تو فاز مقایسه
> آره عزیزم پزشکی سخته خیلی هم سخته ولی کسی که اینقد تلاش کرده که این رشته  رو با اون رتبه مورد نیاز آورده خیلی واسش آسونه چون علاقه داره. همین  وسلام
> اصلا هم پزشکی حفظی نیست برای مثال آناتومیش که شامل تنه و اندام، سر و گردن و  توراکس(سینه) میشه.  بیشتر دانشگاه ها برای آناتومی کتاب آناتومی Gray رو  معرفی می کنن که تنش فقط 880 صفس( و شامل تمام عضلات بافت ها اعصاب و عروق  و... که درون قسمت تنه بدن هستن میشه)قسمت تنه میشه و معمولا هم به جز 4فصل اول که کلا در ایران تدریس  نمیشه هیچ حذفی نداره ینی 580 صفش تدریس میشه و آمونش هم شامل عملی و  تشریحی میشه که آزمون تشریحیش جداست و برای عملی هم شمارو می برن سر جسد  10تا سوال هر سوال 30 ثانیه وقت برای پاسخ سوال ها هم به این گونست که مثلا  یک نخ به یک رگ،اعصاب، بافت،اندام و...بسته شده و شما 30 ثانیه وقت دارید  تشخیص بدید اون رگ چیه (سیاهرگ ، سرخرگ،اسمش لاتینش چیه و .....) و توی  برگه بنویسید. به نظرتون با اون همه رگ و اعصاب وبافت اندامی که در بدن هست  یادگیری این ها حفظیه یا به درک بر می گرده؟ جوابشو خودتون بگید  و در آخر ترم 5 دانشجویان پزشکی امتحانی به نام علوم پایه دارن که فقط 2بار می تونن در این آزمون شرکت کنن و در صورن به دست نیاوردن حد نصاب  نمره مورد نظر این آزمون، دانشجویان پزشکی از ادامه تحصیل منع و باید برن و  یه رشته دیگه بخونن حالا شما حساب کنید من یه درس فقط یه درس پزشکی که  آناتومی هست و واستون مثال زدم که فقط یه قسمتش که تنه هست 580 صفست و کل  اینا + تمام درسای دیگه باید در آخر ترم 5 طی یک امتحان به نام علوم پایه  دوباره پاس بشن  که مثلا اگه داشنجو ترم 5 رو خرداد تموم کرده باشه امتحان  علوم پایه مهر هست و دانشجو وقت داره تمام اون دروس 5 ترم رو ( البته همه ی دروس نه بعضی دروس خاص) توی 3ماه جمع  بندی کنه!!!پس اصلا پزشکی و رشته های علوم پزشکی آسون نیست و فقط عشق به  این رشته هاست که کار رو آسون می کنه.این یه نمونه از دروس پزشکی بود  (البته این طرز سوال و تدریس یه چیزی کلی نیست و قانون نیست که  در همه  دانشگاه ها عمومیت داشته باشه و ممکنه یه استاد آناتومی برای عملی 20 تا  سوال بده یکی 5تا یکی هم 10تا. من درس عملی پزشکی های دانشگاه خودمونو که  اطلاع  دارم واستون مثال زدم استاد آناتومیشون هم جناب آقای دکتر بهادران  بودن که فک می کنم استاد آناتومی دانشگاه بقیه الله تهران هم هستن)


[/QUOTE]



> مثلا گفت که یه استخوان کوچیک (در حد چند سانت) میزارن جلوت و 20 تا فلش می زنن روش و باید اسم هر قسمتش رو بلد باشی تازه با اسامی لاتین!!دیگه خودتون حدس بزنید چقدر سخته


قشنگ تر از این نمیشد از پزشکی بترسونید منو :yahoo (4):
من پزشکی رو خیلی دوست دارم ولی با اینکه درسم خوبه ، آدمیم که نمیتونم از تفریحاتم بزنم و درس بخونم
نمیدونم این روحیه با پزشکی جور در میاد ؟

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

قشنگ تر از این نمیشد از پزشکی بترسونید منو 
من پزشکی رو خیلی دوست دارم ولی با اینکه درسم خوبه ، آدمیم که نمیتونم از تفریحاتم بزنم و درس بخونم
نمیدونم این روحیه با پزشکی جور در میاد ؟[/QUOTE]
ولله من قصدم این نبوده که کسی رو بترسونم:yahoo (4): این چیزیه که هست حالا از دانجو های پزشکی هم می تونید بپرسید من چیزیو گفتم که دیدم همین. در ضمن مگه بدون تفریح میشه درس خوند؟! شما اگه واقعا علاقه داری هم می تونی به راحتی پزشکی رو بخونی تازه هر ترم معدل الف هم بشی به عشق و حالتم برسی

----------


## Mostafa7

دانشجوهای پزشکی میشه توضیح بیشتری بدن؟

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> دانشجوهای پزشکی میشه توضیح بیشتری بدن؟


توضیح رو ولش کن
والیبال امشب رو بچسب

----------


## Mostafa7

خخخ
استرالیا تیم نداره 
یعنی رسما تاپیک داره پر از اسپم میشه:yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> خخخ
> استرالیا تیم نداره 
> یعنی رسما تاپیک داره پر از اسپم میشه:yahoo (4):


اصلا کلا این تاپیک شد اسپم
به نظر شما احتمالش هست ایران دوم بشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## bbehzad

تو رشته پزشکی برای اینکه واقعا به یه جا برسی تقریبا باید جوونیتو بزاری پاش باور نداری از جراح ها بپرسید من تو اتاق عمل ازشون میپرسم همینو میگن پزشکی عشق میخواد اونم به معنای وقعی .شیفتای طاقت فرسا .کتابای واقعا نابود کننده یعنی خیلیارو کچل میکنه کلا خودشون میگن رشته ی فرسایشیه پس قبلش تحقیق کنید ببینید عاشقش هستید یا نه.

----------


## k92nm

> *بهتره من قبل از پزشکی یه برق سابق هم اضافه کنم به رشتم که ملت دیگه نیان بگن سیگنال میدونی چیه یا نه  )*


شما معلوم هست چي ميخواي برادر!؟ :Yahoo (1):  هم برق خوندي حالا هم پزشكي؟ فكر كنم بعد پشيمون ميشي ميريدندانپزشكي :Yahoo (4):  مگر چقدر عمر مفيد داريم كه به اميد واهي اون رو اين شكلي هدر بديم؟! حالا دندانپزشكي بوديه چيزي! راستي كدوم دانشگاه برق ميخوندي؟ چرا انصراف دادي؟

----------


## Mostafa7

دانشجوهای پزشکی لطفا اگه میشه توضیح بدن درباره درس ها و کتاب هاشون

----------


## saeid_NRT

آقا از اينکه پزشکي سخته و کتاباشوت تمام اينگيليسيه و حجمشون زياده و اين حرفا نترسيد. تو جو که قرار بگيرين همه کار ميکنين. مث قورباغه اي که تو قابلمه هس و آب داره کم کم داغ ميشه!نگيد من از خون ميترسم و هول ميشم و اينا... همش حل ميشه مگر اينکه خون ديدي غش کني!

----------


## mehrdadlord

اینایی که میگن پزشکی سخت نیست و حفظی و این حرفا رو اذیت نکنین . اینا نشستن اینهمه درس خوندن رفتن ریاضی الان فوق لیسانس مهندسی فلان رو دارن٫ بیکارن ... درکشون کنین =D

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## niceintheworld

با بیخیال شما از زندگی چی میخواید این شمایید که مشخص میکنید شما الان 18 19 سال دارید گیریم که پزشکی قبول شدید هدفتون چیه از اول پول هست که اکثرا همینه شما کدوم دکتر رو دیدید که کمتر از 30 سال سن داشته باشه و در آمد خوب این عادی همه این فکر و دارن حتی اون رتبه برترا ولی بازم شمایید که مشخص میکنید چی میخوایید سختی که هر رشته داره منتها فرق میکنه واسه پزشکی شیفت های 24 ساعت از سال سوم به بعد کتابای قطور اما پس این همه دکتر که هست چجوری خوندن به زور نه واقعا با زور میشه 7 سال درس خوند وشد عمومی پس متخصص ها چی این حرفا رو ول کن خودتی که مشخص میکنی علاقه داری زیاد زیست بخونی بدن آدمها رو تشریح کنی  :Yahoo (20):  این قسمتش کیف میخواد بده  برو خودت فکر کن ببین چی میخوای چقد این کلمه رو گفتم خیلیا میگن وای 7 سال میخونی تازه میشی عمومی 2 سال طرح وای 2سال خدمت سرباز شد 11سال بری تخصص امتحان بدی قبول شی نشی حال مثلا بشی خیلی سخته 3-6 سال تخصص میشه 14-17 سال درس بخونی تازه بیای مطب بزنی چند سالت میشه اونوقت کی ازدواج بکنی کی بچه دار بشی خرجشونو از کجا بیاری  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  وای مصیبتی هست پزشکی بابا کی گفته اینجوریه اصلا اینجوری نیست تا نری توش نمیفهمی چجوریست هر کس و ناکسی مثل کفاشیان میاد میگه درآمد دکترا بالاست اونا از دور میبینن خودشون دکتر نیستن که وای چقدر نوشتم 

به حرف بقیه گوش نده خودتی که انتخاب میکنی من یه عقیده ای دارم که اگه هرکس کار خودشو درست انجام بده کارشو میگم پول خودش میاد اصلا ترس نداره البته بجز بعضی استثناها مثلا شرکت میزنه ورشکست میشه که اونم دلیل داره زیاد این سایت نیا برو درستو بخون وقتتو میگیره از ما گفتن بود

----------


## the END

سخته :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amirsalarsh

توی رشته پزشکی به جایی میرسید که قد کتابایی که باید بخونید از قد خودتون بلندتر میشه و وزنشون هم بیشتر!!!
پس اگه فقط بخاطر پول دارید میاید همین الان برید یه رشته دیگه خخخخ!

----------

